# Victoria's Secret Miraculous Push-Up Bra. One word: Woah O_O.



## luvsic (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok, so I am getting this bra for Xmas, but when I tried it on in the store, one word: WHOA! It really did stay true to it's promise - my boobs went from a B to at least a C. Given, it does have one full extra pad in it pretty much, but I AM AMAZED!!

It's 50 dollars, but a great investment I'd say! My sister is getting it in nude for me, I think I want to get it in black too once I save up enough


----------



## astronaut (Dec 12, 2009)

Interesting. I'll have to try it now. I didn't think it would be that great.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 12, 2009)

Try it on at the store! I am a 32B regularly (and even that's debatable sometimes...I feel like I'm in between an A and a B ) but this Bra turned me into at least a full B or a 32C. It's heaven-sent.


----------



## tina1wina13 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey you should try and get those 10 dollar off coupons(10 off a 50 dollar purchase, they give you one on every reciept), and btw buying online is *always* cheaper, try retailmenot.com, my ex-coworker used to work there, she said so herself lol.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 12, 2009)

I am SO getting this! They totally carry my size! (32AA-32A) Squee!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 14, 2009)

Do they have bras that make your boobs look smaller(being serious)?


----------



## Care (Dec 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Do they have bras that make your boobs look smaller(being serious)?_

 
probably not at VS but just look for minimizers, a lot of brands make them


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 14, 2009)

Ooo, I might have to splurge!  I'm a 34B, and usually I'm happy, but it's always nice to have a good bra for those special times, haha!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 14, 2009)

I went from an A to a D cup while pregnant, who said small boobs cant sag!!? I'll keep this bra in mind when i pop in the Victoria secret store!


----------



## Juxtapose (Dec 14, 2009)

My friend just bought one. She was wearing it at the time, when she was telling me about it, and I couldn't believe how much bigger her chest was, lol. I think she's a B or C and they looked like D's. She showed me there was a lot of padding to the bra when she pushed her boobs together, but it really did make a difference, if you don't mind a ton of padding. I'm gonna have to check this miraculous bra out after Christmas. I'm in need of a Va-va-voom bra!


----------



## sinergy (Dec 15, 2009)

my friend has one also, and i couldnt stop laughing the first week she had it...her boobs were freakin hitting her in the face they were so POW!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is actually a very nice bra and I noticed how well it enhanced her shape..unfortunately Im too big for those suckas..so I have to stick to Lane Bryant bras


----------



## Juxtapose (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_my friend has one also, and i couldnt stop laughing the first week she had it...her boobs were freakin hitting her in the face they were so POW!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is actually a very nice bra and I noticed how well it enhanced her shape..unfortunately Im too big for those suckas..so I have to stick to Lane Bryant bras_

 
lol, "hitting her in the face" is right, that cracks me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Same with my friend. She said to me, "Now I know what it feels like to have implants." I'm only a 34B, so this intrigues me...haha.


----------



## astronaut (Dec 15, 2009)

Definitely try out this bra in store. I was so close to just ordering it online but I didn't. I stopped by VS to try on the bra and boy oh boy the padding is THICK. And I mean THICK. I tried it on but unfortunately for me, it just didn't enhance my shape too much. I was looking for more cleavage and the bra helped a little but not much difference compared to the VS very sexy bras I wear. It's probably because I have such a wide ribcage and my breasts are too far apart to do anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Side view looked a bit odd to me. My breasts were really pointy! lol So in the end I decided not to get it but I don't doubt that it works wonders for others who don't have my issue.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Dec 15, 2009)

tried this bra on about a week ago and hated it.

TOO MUCH PADDING !! holy Moses ! it was like 3 inches thick. God forbid someone brushes up against you and feels hard foam that would be so embarrassing! 

my boob profile looked like Madonna or some 50's pinup...they looked pointy and cone shaped YUCK!

front view was bad too.. tired on my normal size and like half my boob was squishing out the top. It was a muffin top double boob. Not attractive.

Im going to stick with the PINK push up bra, i have two already and love em ! I just bought a hot pink leopard print one


----------



## astronaut (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Machinegun_Cali* 

 
_TOO MUCH PADDING !! holy Moses ! it was like 3 inches thick. God forbid someone brushes up against you and feels hard foam that would be so embarrassing!_

 
Yeah the padding is hard! I wouldn't advise wearing them if someone's going to squeeze them either. That would be kind of awkward lol.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 15, 2009)

i wish vs made bigger sizes? the stuff looks nice but they dont fit m6eeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 15, 2009)

when i tried this bra on i just had to laugh. it looked so unnatural... i have 34Cs and then suddenly i had pointy D cups. not a good look for my small frame hahaha


----------



## kimmy (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_when i tried this bra on i just had to laugh. it looked so unnatural... i have 34Cs and then suddenly i had pointy D cups. not a good look for my small frame hahaha_

 
i wanted to get one, but i'm thinking with 32Cs i'm going to have the same experience as you.


----------



## bunee (Dec 16, 2009)

oooooh nice ! i need all the help i can get ! haha


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Dec 16, 2009)

agreee. this bra is amazing. i have 3 HAHAHA. theyre definately a must have.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i wish vs made bigger sizes? the stuff looks nice but they dont fit m6eeeeeeeeeeeee_

 
I half wish i had your problem


----------



## lauren006 (Dec 16, 2009)

I tried this on last week and I'm in looove!  It does have aLOT of padding so I'm a little hesitent to buy it but it made my 32 Cs look like full Ds.  Definitely felt like I had breast implants.  I don't have a very curvy figure so it really helped me out in that department.  I'm asking for one for Christmas for sure.  I just can never wear it around someone that might touch my boobs haha or take of my bra because they will be very let down.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 16, 2009)

Wooo this thread blew up! :O

Hmmm, I am a 32B and I think I at least became a C in this bra...and no pointy boob problems either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hummm...like some of you ladies said, the only thing I'm a little concerned about is how much padding there is! God forbid if you hug someone and they feel like they're hugging spongebob squarepants or something...lol...

I've just had a ton of problems with other bras not quite doing it for me. I've had wonderbras in the past but they don't really do much to enhance cup size or push my boobs together. Astronaut, I have a similar problem - a wider ribcage...so that's why my boobs didn't push together well. This bra helped A LOT with that extra padding though! Can't wait to get mine for Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xoxo


----------



## breezybabe89 (Dec 16, 2009)

I work at Victoria's Secret and am usually a 38 D and I still wear this bra. Haha, i think it makes a great hourglass shape. I too love this bra.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

I saw ads for this bra and I was just thinking "yea riiiight sure it gives you an extra cup size! pshhh!" but after reading this I think i might go into the store and try it on and not just order it online because everyone seems to have different experiences. And I'm not sure if i would like all of that padding... especially if its hard padding. lol!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_when i tried this bra on i just had to laugh. it looked so unnatural... i have 34Cs and then suddenly i had pointy D cups. not a good look for my small frame hahaha_

 
Lol, I tried it on and had about the same experience as you, I'm a 36" in between size C and D. I normally have an hourglass shape but this bra made me look very top heavy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also don't like the pointy look.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 18, 2009)

I think I am going to have to order one of these bad boys. I am a 34D & I love when my girls look a tad bigger!


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 28, 2009)

I got mine today!  I had to drive 50 miles to the nearest VS... got there, and all they had was a 32A, 34C, and a ton of D sizes... I'm a 34B so I was pretty sad, so I went back to ask a SA if they had more... and she passed along this tip:  most people buying them are buying one or two cup size larger than they usually wear to avoid the "muffin top" effect... so I tried on the 34C and it worked!

Holy crap padding, tho!  But definitely a nice effect!  I'm skinny, but with wide hips, so it helps balance out my hips.  Also gives nice oomph to some of my dressier shirts.  I'm excited about it!


----------



## luvsic (Dec 28, 2009)

YES I finally got mine for Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can barely hold in my excitement...my sister got one of the last ones. I thought she couldn't get it for me because it was sold out everywhere (the saleslady said that it was backordered til march!!), but she managed and I was PSYCHED.

I think I'm going to try it on right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: WHOA!! I'll say it again, WHOA!!! My sister came in and was pretty much went OMG O____O she said it looked like my boobs were totally fake. She also said "You can't wear any other bra ever again because then one day you'll be exploding out of your shirt and the next you'll be totally flat again (lol)" which she has a point...so I guess this is my new staple bra! haha. I have seriously never had a bra that gave me this much "umph" and cleavage! I wish this could be a strapless bra, I am seriously in love with it. I need one in black now! lol. It looks great under clothes. Except my sister said I probably shouldn't wear it under anything that's TOO tight and skin-hugging, or else it will be obvious I'm wearing that bra


----------



## dollbaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Try it on at the store! I am a 32B regularly (and even that's debatable sometimes...I feel like I'm in between an A and a B ) but this Bra turned me into at least a full B or a 32C. It's heaven-sent._

 
I definatly agree! I'm a 32B and it has really made a HUGE difference in the way my boobs look, haha.  I LOVE IT! It looks like I got implants, and the best part is no one knows the real deal except me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Victoria's Secret is a god send.  I got one of the last ones in the store and I'm so bummed cuz I want all the colors. It's been sold out in every mall I've been too


----------



## luvsic (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbaby* 

 
_I definatly agree! I'm a 32B and it has really made a HUGE difference in the way my boobs look, haha.  I LOVE IT! It looks like I got implants, and the best part is no one knows the real deal except me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Victoria's Secret is a god send.  I got one of the last ones in the store and I'm so bummed cuz I want all the colors. It's been sold out in every mall I've been too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know! It looks like I have implants too...I'm just wondering, should this be an every day bra? I am definitely buying one in black...but if I wear this one day and then another day I'm back to the B's, it's also equally a WHOA. haha. But not necessarily in a good way...

It is a ton of padding!! But it looks great with tighter tops if you want to feel a bit sexy, especially during the wintertime, I have a lot of tighter sweaters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta work on losing that stomach so I can have that body back though...


----------



## Kragey (Jan 1, 2010)

I would love to try a nice push-up bra, but you guys are all saying this is mega-padded. I'm sick of padded bras. >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm quite happy with my 32B breasts, thank you very much, I just want something to make them "pop up" out of a cocktail dress a little more! 

Any recommendations?


----------



## LilWickedJester (Jan 3, 2010)

I can't really get anything from VS...something about they don't carry 32DD. *gruble grumble* Neither does walmart. lol I shop at Dillards anymore for bras.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 29, 2010)

I think it's hilarious! I would never wear one... Can you imagine taking that off in front of your bf/husband/sex buddy (whatever floats your boat)?! 
Um, no.


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 13, 2010)

Is it bad that I just brought 3 of these with matching panties?  Love them!


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Is it bad that I just brought 3 of these with matching panties?  Love them!_

 
Not terrible at all!  I just got my second one today because the awesome SA told me she'd honor the $10 off coupon for a Pink bra I had on the Miraculous instead.  

I hate wearing normal bras now.  On top of all of it, I've lost about 20 pounds since October, so I've lost a bit of boobie size which has made me sad, so these bras make me sooooooooooo happy!

Oh, and to the comment about how it must feel to take off the bra in front of a guy... heh, mine doesn't care, he's amused by the whole thing.  But he's not a boob guy anyway, so he doesn't care if I go from D to B in seconds.


----------



## Cydonian (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_I would love to try a nice push-up bra, but you guys are all saying this is mega-padded. I'm sick of padded bras. >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm quite happy with my 32B breasts, thank you very much, I just want something to make them "pop up" out of a cocktail dress a little more! 

Any recommendations?_

 
Totally late on this but I got the newer Very Sexy w/ Gel Curve and love it! There's a super plunge one that is a bit much for me... but the gel curve is really fantastic. I'm a 34C (but I've always felt that without a bra I don't look like it) but with it on... two words: fantastic cleavage. lol


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2010)

I think most guys understand that women are in some way helped by their bras. At least the more experienced ones are. Some bras are just a little more incredible than others. I don't usually need my boobs to look bigger, just fuller so I can get better cleavage where it shows. How is this bra at creating cleavage?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 9, 2010)

My boobs are like Christina Aguilera. It grows from the sides so there is no cleavage whatsoever. It's just bare in the middle. What bra will give me some cleavage?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 11, 2010)

I have 3 of these now & honestly I cannot go back to any other bra. I still have all my 'Very Sexy' and I still have love for them. But I do need every color in this amazing bra!


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 11, 2010)

^^^ Yeah, I feel stupid in any other bra now.  When I come across some extra money I need to pick up a few more so I can wear mine every day.  I wear mine to work no problem.  I guess since I have such small natural boobies when I wear this bra I don't look too stupid, especially in my button down work shirts.  

These bras definitely create cleavage to those asking about it.  It's heavily padded on the sides, meant to push your boobies more to the center and create that cleavage.  My best advice is to try one on before buying, though, because you might find it's too much for you personally.  It is literally a few inches thick of padding which turns a lot of people off.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 13, 2010)

Personally, I don't really like buying the bras from VS. If you were to spend that money on Wacoal, I think it's a much better investment. VS bra materials aren't that great (from experience) and yeah, they don't provide much padding, which makes me mad


----------



## hello_kitty (Apr 14, 2010)

^^^

I'm not sure if you just posted what you posted because it said VS and didn't read the thread any further, or if you actually read what this thread was about... which is a heavily padded bra, haha.  If 2" thick of padding isn't heavy, I'm scared to see what is.


----------



## pinkstar (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_My boobs are like Christina Aguilera. It grows from the sides so there is no cleavage whatsoever. It's just bare in the middle. What bra will give me some cleavage?_

 
You should try halter or racerback style bras. They straps would help to push your boobs together.


----------



## carlycase (May 18, 2010)

it makes my 34dds look porn like, and mine are real, which is sometimes needed on those weekends out with your bffs


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 18, 2010)

I have it in pink, nude, and black. I showed my bf since he likes to oggle Adriana Lima, and he was so amused there was so much padding. Personally, I think the padding is a little much for me. The Very Sexy gel curve bras feel better. If you're barely an A like me...too much padding can make that gap. =(


----------



## Cydonian (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmietrinh* 

 
_I have it in pink, nude, and black. I showed my bf since he likes to oggle Adriana Lima, and he was so amused there was so much padding. Personally, I think the padding is a little much for me. The Very Sexy gel curve bras feel better. If you're barely an A like me...too much padding can make that gap. =(_

 
I went to VS to get a new bra and just let the salesgirl pitch me, the Miraculous was one of the ones she gave me... dude, it looked so unnatural. My fiance made me come out and just started hysterically laughing. It may look okay on As and Bs but I'm a 34C and I had Conehead boobs. Not even exaggerating. The bra fit very poorly, as it was squished on the top and gaping on the sides, awful fit! Could have just been the "tester" though.

I like the Gel Curve still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 only thing I don't like about it is from the side with certain shirts it can make me look quite flat.


----------



## erynnj (Jun 2, 2010)

I have this and its a huge huge difference, not the most comfortable bra what so ever but it sure makes a big diff. worth the money!


----------

